# HUGH MACDONALD Headed for China



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Man that's terrible for JD .... 

Good luck Hugh!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks for the update Shawn ..... go get em Hugh :thumb:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Good luck Hugh.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Good Luck Hugh.

and for gods sake JD get to Japan for surgery


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I heard that JD is leaving hospital, and should be able to compete.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*wow..*

wow.. what drama..

hopefully he feels better soon.. 

his mom is a surgeon though.. . that wouldn't work out..


Ed, what is the itinerary, they shoot when?

Gilles


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Official Practise tomorrow, ranking round the next day. Apparently the qualification fields are nice, but there is some potential for wind. The finals field has large walls guarding the sides, which should preclude the wind totally.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

good luck to jd or hugh, the whole team.. all the best!!!


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i saw on Hugh's facebook that he's in fact NOT leaving for China. i'm guessing JD is expected to make a good enough of a recovery to compete.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Cbc*

http://www.cbc.ca/olympics/archery/story/2008/08/07/f-olympics-archery-appendix.html

looks like JD will be able to shoot..

Gilles


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanx Gilles... Check out buddie's post that says Canadian media is just reporting excuses for our atheletes.... Dull rusty broadhead... yea that would do it


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

araz2114 said:


> Thanx Gilles... Check out buddie's post that says Canadian media is just reporting excuses for our atheletes.... Dull rusty broadhead... yea that would do it


Not quite so disenheartening as the post below it.


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

*Hugh*

Hugh
nice meeting with you in winterpeg this week!!
Your a class act!
hope all goers well in China!!


----------



## hotshot77 (Dec 13, 2005)

*hi guys*

i dont want to ruin ur day dad but he isnt going hes at home now and jd burnes shot today crispin is the best seed at 16 th....good luck to them all


----------

